
Instamania What Makes The Instagram iPhone App So Hot? - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/instamania-instagram-iphone-app-2010-11
======
dzlobin
That article lacked any semblance of content.

Instagram got huge because it let's you find friends through your
phone/facebook contacts, and it let's you upload existing photos?

Dear tech blogs, please stop writing for the sake of putting words on a page.

~~~
erikpukinskis
I'm sure you are more informed on tech matters than the average bear. Just
because it's not news to you doesn't mean it's worthless to their audience.
Plenty of people haven't heard about Instagram, or don't have a sense of what
makes web apps successful. Let them read their blogs in peace.

------
RaRic
The author doesn't mention what I think is a factor: a good name. I think its
a portemanteau of instant and telegram. The word "telegram" has a old school
charm. At the same time it conveys the purpose of the app.

------
rndmcnlly0
None of these reasons is a Technical Explanation.

